# Below Dam Fishing



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

went to a local dam and hit these two. Twister tails were the trick. Seems like the saugeye are starting to come up.
Good fishing days are coming!
ying


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was at the same dam (I believe) on saturday with columbusslim31 and his brother, and we both blanked. It was pretty miserable fishing in the cold rain, though. Looking forward to some more comfortable and successful fishing.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Isn't that always the case John? They're always biting on the day you weren't there! Hopefully we'll have more good days than bad during the upcoming season.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'll be at the spillway near my work today after it's over, hopefully I do well too! Will report.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

So which one is the 7 lb'er? All I see is a couple eaters...


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I had a 5 and I thought the guy next to me had a bigger one.... turned out to be a little smaller. Picture phones don't do fish justice... that is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up mike. 

Seriously though, nice pic. I especially like the fish in your right hand with the open wound (below the adipose fin). It helps to illustrate where the spear went through.  

p.s. Got your pm. I should be available.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice job Mike!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Stay out of my hole Mike!!!  Terry i heard 8 pounder!! LOL Mike was a little excited it has been awhile since he has caught a saugeye!! Great Job Mike nice fish!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice fish!! Big fun!! Gotta love this time of year


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Mike,

Nice fish! I worked on the boat instead of fishing this past weekend. Guess I should have gone. We'll be boating pretty soon!

Tim


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike,

Nice fish! So is spillway fishing plan "B" when the Steelhead rivers are blown? I don't know how many times you said you wished you lived closer to the Steelies, now it's me doing the wishing.

Wes


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

thanks guys, I bet yesterday would have been a good time to be down there. I would imagine the fish would be active. I think Alum might start turning on pretty soon, Would be interesting to see what the water tempature is at these different dams ( I know the guage says.. but very hard to figure out with the water flowing) and to see when the fish get tipped off to move up. 
Don't know for sure, but I would imagine it has to do with tempature. 

Hopefully will get out again this week. Good thing about these locations, rain doesn't matter. 
ying


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been hitting up spillways a bit more this year than last and I still have yet to catch a fish. I have not even gotten a bite below Hoover in about 5 trips over the last few weeks. Every time I go out it seems I "shoulda been there yesterday." Better than sitting at home but frustrating nonetheless.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

We have been out several times and nothing. 
Unless you count us snagging a carp by his tail


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ying my man!! RAIN DOES MATTER!!! The MORE the BETTER!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

2" of rain ought to keep the gates open for awhile. I'll be out of town this weekend....I am actually gonna fish the Maumee if it's fishable. I'll probably be up that way the following weekend.

CG


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like Delaware and Alum are holding back water. Deer Creek is at full crank right now, but I would think they would hold water back soon as well. I think this might be a little to much rain!  

CG


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Looks like Delaware and Alum are holding back water. Deer Creek is at full crank right now, but I would think they would hold water back soon as well. I think this might be a little to much rain!
> 
> CG


Deer Creek is closed as of 6pm last night and the fishings nice.Went this morn got alot of dinks one 15-16in saw everyone catch a few.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Local Dam - nice report.........good to see some fish are being caught! (The secretcy of the inland fisherman - like everyone viewing the thread is going to go there and catch them all.....?) 

Sorry guys, I really don't care, it just makes me laugh!

Last week guys were pulling in nice saug below dam at Alum on twisters and crawlers, water was fairly low and muddy. Once gate opens and water warms, the fishing should be great. If I'm down there spying on stringers I'll let you'all in on the secret if there is anything to tell.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I was hoping our "secretcy" wasn't too obvious. Yes, the inland guys tend to protect their spots more than the open water guys. Go figure. 

Oh and thanks for the tip... 
1. Gate open
2. Water warms
3. Fishing is great


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

ErieAngler, I appreciate the kind words. My overall point was that with the high water there are fish moving up to the dams. I also think most of the guys who read posts like this have their own dam and/or spot they enjoy during this time. I wasn't trying to deceive anyone, just giving a heads up to the type of fishing that is developing. Kind've like; fish are starting to get on the reefs or caught them in 30ft of water off of Catawba. Catawba is quite a bit larger than a 30ft piece of water below a dam; that someone might fish during this time.
Another example would be if I were stealhead fishing and I mentioned that I caught most of my fish at the front of the hole. I could say it was the Rocky, but again the Rocky is quite larger than a dam. 
As you can tell I could go on and on. It is all relative.
take care
Ying


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

well put ying,besides if you fish central ohio dams the parking lot picture gives it away. pleasant hill!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fishslim said:


> well put ying,besides if you fish central ohio dams the parking lot picture gives it away. pleasant hill!


Ha Ha! That's funny right there!!!!!!  

CG


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

20+ posts and 1000+ views...all over 2 eater saugeye caught from shore! . Just think, in another month or so....aww heck, come on spring!!!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

over 600 hundred of those unique views were mine. I hop from computer to computer to throw off the stats on the saugeye threads.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

nope definately not pleasant hill the dumpster positioned in front of the tree with the long sidewalk and the public restrooms to the left im gonna say this cause the water is so low now that corp of engeneers shut it off the fishing won't be anygood anyway but its to prove a point that some of us really know our spillways definately delaware


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess some did not get the joke!! You know your spillways!! Great job!! Probably good fishing there now though if you know where to fish when shut down.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

your exactly right fishslim i have absolutely no sense of humor  just showin off i guess lol lol and of course there are still fish in there but we don't talk about those now do we


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

hEY Fishslim I think most who fish our central spillways know what spillway that was, which is my second favorite behind Hoover, but like you where saying, when the water is down, where do you think is better, the hole 25 to30 out from the breakwall or the eddie area under the trees. Theres another spillway that should be slamming this week. Im shure you youll be hitting it. Good luck to all


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

The hole in front of wall. Should be filled up with fish about now. Waders and jigs should do the trick. But be ready to get out when horn sounds they will be cutting it loose soon. Crappies should be biting in hole as well. But i like the holes down thru the river for first mile after a hard flow stops get many nice fish from those holes


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Are the spillways still too flooded to fish?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Delaware,Alum still are locked down. Low water at both but that will be changing real soon. They will have them wide open for days!!!


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

tey are here and around zanesville. river is up about 15-18 foot. jason


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

drove over the olantangy on 36/37 at about 830 or 9 pm and could barely see the lowhead there looks like they have really opened her up now


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Fishslim, do you ever go down to Main st bridge? I allways see a truck or van on the pulloff.I have wanted to know if it is any good under that first low head damn? I fish the spillway area a lot but have been wondering about that place.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Full crank now boys. On my way to PC on Friday evening the resevoir was close to blocking off St Rt 229 so she will be cranked for quite awhile now.

CG


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Main road is hit or miss like other rollers down river. 4 years ago i pulled a 10+ from that roller. sometimes loads up with whitebass in evenings in fall. Man Critter that sucks my new piles probably loading up with debris!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The big one weighed 7.04 LBS My best yet!!


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice pig, must have been a blast landing that one, congrats.

Dan


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Stay out of my hole!! Great looking fish! Pleasant hill produces again!! Way to go Jeff. Those look like jigging saugeyes not sticks!! Hitting some honey holes tomorrow evening. Keep it up!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Slim, I'm beginning to get the hang of the jig thing again. I just had to keep trying, that big one hit about 3 feet from where I was standing and scared the doodoo out of me as I was thinking about where my next cast was going.
Keep that drag set, I'd have lost that one if I would've had the drag cranked down tight.
Gotta love Pleasnt Hill


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,jeff:B 
but why did you stuff that softball down it's throat? 
time to get my act together and try to crawl down to one of the spillways.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Rick, When I cleaned it and checked the stomach contents I found the Easter Bunny


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

haha.must have been a big bunny 
that pig looks about to bust.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

To bad my favorite spillway is fished out. I guess I'll just have to head over to Pleasant Hill tomorrow afternoon.

.......or do I want to throw the big stuff at Alum? Hmmmmm.....think I'll make that drive up north.

CG


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

OOOOh yeah. Can't wait for these levels to drop just a bit. Nothing tastes better than Olentangy saugeye, beer battered and topped with lemon and parsley.


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Had a couple of good days fishing w/ my brother Craig below spillways. Can't wait for our annual saugeye and spring morel dinner. Ahhhhhh spring....fishing, morels, turkey hunting and artifacts.. It doesn't get much better than that, especially w/ how unusually long this winter seemed. Good luck to all of ya w/ whatever it is you like to do this Spring...see ya on the water. Here's a couple of pics.....


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Good days at pleasant hill, wasnt it bro. Fish on!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice fish guys!! Can't wait for those morels to pop, it's getting real close. If it gets warm next week I'll be making my first trip to my spot!! 
Right by Pleasant Hill


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice fish but we gotta stop guys were upsetting ones with are Pleasant hill joke!! So let's fess up These fish were caught at Delaware,Alum,Hoover,and so on.  So lay off Pleasant hill there are no fish there!!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Slim, you are right, truth told we got them in the little walniut.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just wanted everyone to know I went by Delaware and Alum, both are pulled back considerably. Depending on how you fish, you will have to adapt!
Either smaller jigs or start throwing cranks.


----------

